# Motor EPSON stylus 1500



## lucasjesus (Mar 31, 2011)

Hola a todos... Me encontré una impresora y estoy tratando de hacerla funcionar... Ya coseguí limpiar el cabezal... 
Lo que me falta es solucionar un problema en el motor paso a paso que controla el movimiento del cabezal... Cuando esta funcionando en algún momento en vez de avanzar se queda vibrando haciendo un ruido horrible... Lo hace un segundo y sigue normalmente pero con los margenes corridos...
Alguien alguna vez reparo un motor de estas caracteristicas???
Puede ser también un problema del cicuito de control???
Del lado de la correa lleva un pequeño bolillero y del otro lado un buje...
Muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 31, 2011)

Me parece que *NO* es el motor, sino el sensor de fin de recorrido (Y registro) del cabezal.


----------



## lucasjesus (Mar 31, 2011)

Gracias Fogonazo...
Yo pensé lo mismo al principio.... Pero en el sector donde lo hace (en el medio) no hay sensores... 
Las posibilidades se reducen o al motor o al sistema de control... 
Puede fallar el sistema de control en algo semejante???


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 31, 2011)

¿ Cable cortado ?

¿ Engrane mecánico ?


----------



## lucasjesus (Mar 31, 2011)

Le rote la tapa delantera y al parecer anda... Aunque no se por cuanto tiempo...
Debe ser el bolillero... 
Gracias por todo...
Un abrazo...


----------

